
Netflix Is Categorized as “Video Tape Rental” by the SEC - ikarandeep
https://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-edgar?action=getcompany&SIC=7841&owner=include&count=40
======
maxharris
SIC is used across the government. I ran into it in my work because the USPS
uses it, and I was working on software that implemented a couple of their
change-of-address matching systems.

Having said that, if you step back a take a wide view of the situation, it's
obvious that the 20th-century regulatory bodies are incredibly obsolete. I
argue that they always held us back, but now it's something that even a child
can see.

For example, check out Paul Romer's writings about the FDA's role in helping
the Coronavirus spread:
[https://paulromer.net/fda_perpetual_process_machine/](https://paulromer.net/fda_perpetual_process_machine/)

(Note that Romer is a co-recipient of the 2018 Nobel Prize in Economics, not
some crank.)

